# Poodles ARE hunting dogs



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

*Good Dog!*

One day my Dad will get to have a poodle to hunt with. But first *he* has to be trained. He's used to labs - bless his heart!

If you are interested, Angie at Louters is a great photographer, she's had photos of their poodles on the covers of several Hunting Mags....anyway, they have these great screen printed shirts with a hunting poodle on it (don't remember if its a duck or pheasant in the mouth). They did them in black and hunter green. 

I got 2 - (one for my Dad). Just email her if you want one. They were very reasonable.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oooh! I would love that! Could you PM me the info please?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I love seeing a poodle do what it was originally bred for. He looks fabulous with his bird!
_


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Both Charly and Vaka do this.
Dima is too much of a chicken to touch the bird but she is a excellent tracker and always finds the birds.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Good boy Vegas!!

Matrix, the weirdo, is terrified of feathers and birds, he is SO not a poodle. 
Mitch would get the bird and promptly devour it.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Fluffyspoo:

Your Vegas is beautiful and smart !

This is a great shot and YES ofcourse poodles are hunting dogs this is the first thing I tell people when they say OHHHH me ? never with a poodle they are a Fifi dog... and I say YE???? try going to hunt or track with one and then come and tell me what you said, 

So many people feel that because poodles are shown in this (LUDICROUS) open trim that they are fifi or primadona dogs, they should only see how much our breed excells in performance

They are a wonderful breed. They not only win a fair share in conformation but make excellent obedience and performance dogs.

Wonderful photo !


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

We're working on his tracking, whitepoodles, he just runs in the general area of where the bird fell and runs in very happy, excited circles. But he loves it and gets excited for it, so I know he's meant to do this. I'm expecting to get a lot of looks when I take him during duck season, I think the most uncommon dog I've seen out there was a brittany, mostly labs.

Lol, he has tried to eat the birds, Locket, we're getting better on his soft bite.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

He looks like he was born to hunt! I love that poodles are so versatile!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> We're working on his tracking, whitepoodles, he just runs in the general area of where the bird fell and runs in very happy, excited circles. But he loves it and gets excited for it, so I know he's meant to do this. I'm expecting to get a lot of looks when I take him during duck season, I think the most uncommon dog I've seen out there was a brittany, mostly labs.
> 
> Lol, he has tried to eat the birds, Locket, we're getting better on his soft bite.


 Flyffyspoo:

Did you get your boy from Karen (Desert Reef poodles) ?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I agree very cool! So nice for you since hunting is your thing too Enjoy and be safe when you are out there!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Flyffyspoo:
> 
> Did you get your boy from Karen (Desert Reef poodles) ?


Yup  he's from her Kia x Quintin litter


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Fluffyspoo:

I like Karen alot. She is a wonderful person.

We will be meeting next year at PCA Nationals for the first time.. I never met her but am looking very much forward to.

You are very fortunate to have her as your breeder.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Love that pic!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Yay Vegas! He looks so awesome with his bird, nice photo!
Congrats on progression. Your training and patience are certainly paying off. Way to stay true to your poodle!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Woohoo! I was wondering how the hunting was going, so thanks for the update! It's great to see him doing such a great job with that bird in his mouth! WTG Vegas!


----------



## sonno23 (Sep 19, 2010)

That's a fantastic photo!

Our standard used to stop when he'd see a flock of birds and jump then twist his head fast. He would have been a good hunter.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

That is GREAT! Good for Vegas. So great to see a poodle hunting, and what a lovely pic of him doing it!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What a great job, Vegas! If it's not too much trouble, could you get me a turkey for November, no rush, later in the month is fine. (lol!) My mini goes after the poor unsuspecting mourning doves. So far the doves have made a clean escape, but boy he does try for them! Really cool photo!


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

Bird dawg!


----------

